
Google Workers Lost a Leader, but the Fight Will Continue - rhema
https://medium.com/s/story/google-workers-lost-a-leader-but-the-fight-will-continue-c487aa5fd2ba
======
typingduck
A great article (unfortunately I think medium screwed it up with the title).

I love working with people who "give a sh*t" ^TM. Sadly, I observed they
almost always seem to end up disillusioned and leave large companies. Over the
long term these companies seem to be dominated by non-people (those that just
go with the flow never having much opinion either way). It could be argued
that people who are idealistic are too difficult to work with/ are over
demanding of those around them. But I think it's a question of short-term-ism
over long-term-ism. Ironic given what's written in this article that now would
be the perfect time to have a properly-differentiated trust based competitor
product to Facebook. Perhaps Google would have been better served by taking
it's time to get g+ right rather than a growth-hacked bet-the-company moment.

I remember the early days of Google when everyone looked on with awe/reverence
as they announced "don't be evil" and how they were going to be different.
Ultimately the stock market system means role of executives is judged by
quarterly earnings and it would be hard for any individual to stand up to that
over the long-term. But just as Google's culture was a reaction to perceived
failures at other companies I hope some great people launch a company that
takes the learnings from Google into an even better culture.

I will watch out for liz ends up next and judge the company positively based
on that.

~~~
lizthegrey
I'm at honeycomb.io now! Come check us out if you're interested in making your
systems easier to debug and understand!

~~~
typingduck
Next time I'm building out observability again I will definitely do that :)

------
lm28469
Besides the ego trip it's a pretty eye opening article. I didn't think Google
had such internal issues.

~~~
towaway1138
Definitely read the leaked messages from the time of Damore's firing. You
wouldn't believe the kinds of things going on.

------
towaway1138
In case you missed it, Fong wrote that headline herself. SMH

~~~
lizthegrey
I actually did not, that was Medium's editorial staff.

~~~
towaway1138
Ha. Well, I'd be annoyed.

~~~
lizthegrey
Some hills are worth dying on, and some aren't :)

------
towaway1138
Story is pay-walled.

